# Meet Jack.



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

As most of you probably know already, I once again hand-raised a few clutches of babies for my friend between the end of last year and the start of this year. 

Jack, who is now 5 months old, was one of the last babies out of 3 to wean and go to their new home, there was 2 lutino pearls, and 1 grey. My friend’s (now) ex partner decided to keep the grey baby, he had been wanting another bird after they had to have a Lorikeet that they rescued put to sleep due to being poisoned and it was too late. He took Jack home, and Jack got the one-on-one attention all day up until bed time every day, he was absolutely spoiled rotten. 

Unfortunately, just recently, things got a bit messy between my friend and her now ex partner, and they are no longer together. Jack was dumped at my friend’s place, and my friend has 2 Cockatiel’s inside that don’t like Jack one bit, although he adored them, lol. 

My friend realizing it won’t work out with 3 Cockatiels inside, then messaged her ex partner to tell him to consider taking Jack back, he replied with “*I WILL WRING (BREAK) JACK’S NECK*.”







So, obviously my friend wasn’t going to give Jack back after that, it was such a horrible thing to say.  

She was looking for a good home for Jack from there, he was free to a good home, as long as it was a loving and caring home. Things didn’t go as planned for a home lined up, and my friend brought Jack over yesterday, so he is here with me to stay for good!!









Jack is the biggest pleasure to have and for 5 months old, he is VERY smart. He can mimic a phone and microwave, he whistles, and he says some words.. hey Jacky boy, Jacky Jacky boy, hi Jacky boy, and he laughs in a mans voice but we haven’t heard that yet. Oh, my friend also said he loves bathes, if he sees water he will dive straight into it, no matter where, bath, sink, shower etc, he has taken a shower with my friend a few times and loves it, he would bath in her sink too.

Enough talk, here is a video and photo of him. The cage isn’t permanent by the way, he has only been here not even a day so he is still settling in, but settling in well. 

You will here him talk some in this video and mimicking the phone: 

http://youtu.be/KDvggy2gmRw

And a photo of the cutie.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Solace,Jack is a very handsome cockatiel,glad you took him back.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Jack is such a little charmer ! Glad you took him back he sounds like quite the little character


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

What a doll. Sounds like he has quite the personality.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Adorable little man! Glad you took him home!


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

What a sweet looking face. Who could even jokingly say they'd wring that cute little neck.


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

Awwww look at him, this little ham, such a cute lill fella... so happy he got a lovely home with you.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Jack is gorgeous and sounds adorable!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

He is really cute! I'm glad he's with you.


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

What a cutie!
It is so great that he could find his forever home with you


----------

